# any leaky gas sufferer from india



## Aravind2012 (Nov 26, 2019)

Plz reply if anyone viewing this thread is from India. I was unable to find anyone suffering from this horrible condition other than me.
we are a billion people and I'm pretty sure many are not talking about it loud due to social embarrassment. 
Lets join our hands for an odourless tomorrow.
Peace,2012


----------



## Raki13 (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi arvimd i am from indianmi am also facing this conditiom past 4years it is small intestine bacterial overgrowth doctors say there is nothing everyth iñ head


----------



## Aravind2012 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hey raki, 
In my experience doctors are ignorant about the conditions they are not aware of.only we can help ourselves.Would you mind exchanging contact, I'm trying to find people suffering LG near me, maybe create a WhatsApp or telegram group,we have a community on discord which is good,


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

I am an Indian and livie in USA. I am suffering from leaky gas for last 10 years. When I went to India, I got diagnosed as having SIBO (Hydrogen) for the first time. I was on antibiotics and it helped me considerably. What kind of symptoms do you have? I smell faeces all the time with constant bloating and abdominal pain. I found great relief with Atrantil (OTC) but some times, the condition returns either due to stress or food. Let's connect on whatsapp and discuss how to get rid of this horrible disease. PM me..


----------



## oceanblue141 (Apr 14, 2012)

Atrantil did not help me.. i used two bottles for 30 days.... i think we need to try out breathing exercises.


----------



## lsgv100 (Apr 16, 2009)

Initially Atrantil helped me a lot, now it looks like it is not working as before. Back to square one. I am going to get breath test done again


----------



## Sai ram (Oct 6, 2020)

Aravind2012 said:


> Plz reply if anyone viewing this thread is from India. I was unable to find anyone suffering from this horrible condition other than me.
> we are a billion people and I'm pretty sure many are not talking about it loud due to social embarrassment.
> Lets join our hands for an odourless tomorrow.
> Peace,2012


----------



## Sai ram (Oct 6, 2020)

Drink hot water (luke warm water) all the time as it reduces constipation , reduce anxiety ,stay calm and dont get tensed. This might help to decrease upto some extent


----------



## Sai ram (Oct 6, 2020)

[


----------

